# Pigeon Publications (Magazines)



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.pigeonsource.com/

http://www.pigeoncity.net/debut/

http://www.feathersmag.com/

http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/

Terry


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Winning Internet Racing Pigeon Magazine*

Hi Terry,

Here's one that's delivered to your computer...
http://www.winningmagazine.nl/home/default.asp?LanguageId=44&ContentId=589

Bruce


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Bruce .. I hadn't heard of that one.

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Terry, just what I needed. Yong


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Top Secret Stuff !!!*



birdy said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Here's one that's delivered to your computer...
> http://www.winningmagazine.nl/home/default.asp?LanguageId=44&ContentId=589
> ...


 Bruce,

You are giving out all the top secret stuff now !!  The LAST thing I want, is for the guys in my combine to find that address !!!


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Warren,

You know there's no secrets in racing pigeons  ... besides, with those great racers you have you should give the folks in the combine a break!

All the best for 2005!!!

Bruce


----------

